

Ebola can survive on surfaces for almost TWO MONTHS when stored low temperatures - 001sky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2809803/Ebola-surfaces-TWO-months-Tests-reveal-certain-strains-survive-weeks-stored-low-temperatures.html

======
zaroth
There's so much conflicting information and misinformation, you almost have to
just ignore it all. Is it direct contact with bodily fluids, or is it on your
skin once you pop a fever, and spreading via doorknobs? A single virus
particle can be lethal, or patients only become highly infectious at the end-
stage? Unfortunately it's really complex, and some of these aren't even
contradictions.

I think the only way to really analyze it is through the macro-level "R0"
(basic reproduction rate) which seems quite low, but that also depends on
accurate reporting. If the reporting is accurate within an order of magnitude
then it truly is hard to catch / easy to avoid, and hopefully we see the
numbers start to turn in the next few weeks.

My guess is that because there's a very limited amount of time a person can be
both symptomatic and ambulatory, given a remotely functional health care
system and a culture which minimizes contact with the deceased, the virus
would be self-defeating.

------
001sky
Original research that is also relevant.

Assessment of the Risk of Ebola Virus Transmission from Bodily Fluids and
Fomites

(1)
[http://jid.oxfordjournals.org/content/196/Supplement_2/S142....](http://jid.oxfordjournals.org/content/196/Supplement_2/S142.full)

Marburg and Ebola viruses as aerosol threats.

(2)
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15588056](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15588056)

